# [OT] Jak dogadać się z adminem?

## C1REX

Mam problem ze swoim łączem i nie wiem jak doagadać się ze swoim adminem. Dzwoniłem do nich, tłumaczyłem, wysyłałem logi i inne info i nic.

Pokrótce opiszę objawy.

Okropnie długo otwiera niektóre strony. Trochę to przypomina brak podanego adresu DNS. Róznica polega na tym, że szybkość otwierania stronek jest losowa. Czasem otwiera je błyskawicznie. Jak się zatnie, to często pomaga odświeżenie stronki. Przy otwieraniu, co chwilę zrywa połączenie i nawiązuje je ponownie

Okropne lagi w grach. Nawet w diablo nie da się grać.

Czasami otoczenie sieciowe nie jest widoczne.

Za dnia niemożliwe jest słuchania radia internetowego. Przy czym transfery mam ok. 60KB/s (ponad 120  nocą)

Chyba (nie znam się) losowo mam blokowane na krótki czas niektóre porty. Objawia się to tym, że np. albo opera, albo kadu/ psi/xmms/mldonkey nie mają dostępu do sieci. Gdyby siadało tylko gg, to bym nawet nie wspominał o tym, ale jak działa _tylko_ gg lub p2p, to chyba nie jest normalne?

Nie mogę pingować nic, poza onetem i wp. (Tzn. nie znalazłem innych stron, które mógłbym spingować)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Jak mam z nimi rozmawiać? Jakie informacje powinienem im dać? Jak ostatnio tłumaczyłem jakie mam objawy, to mi wmawiali, że moje gentoo jest zawirusowane. 

Serwer jest radiowy i łaczy się z moim blokiem poprzez antenę umieszczoną na dachu. W kompie natomiast jest zwykła sieciówka. 

Jakieś pomysły? Rady? Cokolwiek?

(Sorki za tak prostackie przedstawienie sprawy, ale brak wiedzy w tym zakresie robi swoje)

----------

## rane

rady? zmienić dostawcę, polecam chello

----------

## C1REX

chello i neostrada odpadają. Mieszkam w Suwałkach i nie mam dużego wyboru.

Poza tym, to podobno tylko w moim bloku są takie problemy. Ludzie generalnie są bardzo zadowoleni z mojego dostawcy.

----------

## Budzix

mi sie wydaje ze problem tkwi w polaczeniu radiowym - popros by to sprawdzili pozadnie

----------

## qdlacz

Moim zdaniem winowajcą jest radio. Wykluczam przełamany kabel źle zarobione rj-tki lub inne końcówki u Ciebie w domu itp. Ale przed zmieszaniem ich z błotem należało by ze 2 razy sprawdzić all po swojej stronie.  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam

----------

## kuku

```
/etc/init.d/mldonkey stop
```

 mldonkey nawet jak nic nieściąga  (transfery ~ 0 w obie strony ) to przytyka strasznie łącze, tymbardziej, że defaultowo ma ustawione na 200 połączeń

----------

## C1REX

 *kuku wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> /etc/init.d/mldonkey stop
> ```
> ...

 

Większośc tego typu programów tak działa. Oczywiście sprawdzałem działanie  reszty także bez mldonkey-a. Tym bardziej, że używam p2p od kilkunastu dni, aproblem jest znacznie starszy. 

BTW: Jak to możliwe, że ping wp.pl działa normalnie, a np. ping gentoo.org nie?

----------

## Gogiel

 *C1REX wrote:*   

>  *kuku wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> /etc/init.d/mldonkey stop
> ```
> ...

 

Bo gentoo.org akurat nie odpowiada na pingi :>

----------

## C1REX

 *Gogiel wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Bo gentoo.org akurat nie odpowiada na pingi :>

 

No ok, a gentoo.strusio.net, gazeta.pl, google.pl, tlen.pl, xhost.info u Was można pingować?

----------

## GoLaB

gentoo.strusio.net tak

gazeta.pl nie

google.pl tak

tlen.pl nie

xhost.info tak

----------

## crs

 *kuku wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> /etc/init.d/mldonkey stop
> ```
> ...

 

A masz może jakiś pomysł by zwalczyć te przytykanie łącza? Faktycznie, nawet nic nie ściągając net działa okropnie  :Sad:  Mam dość szybkie łącze, ale mldonkey potrafi je całe zapchać. ;/

Przepraszam, jeżeli za bardzo OT.  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam.

----------

## kuku

albo do crona go albo jako screensaver  :Wink: 

----------

## rzezioo

to sie nazywa traffic shaping i mozna to znalezc na gentoo-wiki. u mnie dziala powiedzmy polowicznie ale juz tego ostatniego programu nie zaistalowalem. jak bede mial czas to zrobic to powiem na ile toto dziala

----------

## galimedes

Hm ja bym się dpoatrywał problemów po stronie ISP ale na spokojnie.

Po pierwsze działasz na ap czy karcie wifi oraz jakich producentów.

Po drugie czy dobrze widzisz maszt i czy czasami nic nie przesłania pola rozchodzenia fal oraz spingu gate i zobac jakie są opóźnienia i czy bardzo się zmieniają jaka masz antene w dbi i model oraz czy jest to samoróbka ewentualnie jakie masz promienniki. Myślę że to pozwoli na określenie po czyjej stronie jest problem. 

Pozdro

Ps. Jeszcze podaj odległość i jakiego standardu kożystasz a/b/g  :Wink: 

----------

## C1REX

"Serwer jest radiowy i łaczy się z moim blokiem poprzez antenę umieszczoną na dachu. W kompie natomiast jest zwykła sieciówka." (zwykłu realtek z kablem)

Pisałem to w pierwszym poście.

Zastanowiło mnie natomiast, że faktycznie mój blok może mieć być niefortunnie ustawiony i trzebaby było przestawić antenę z dachu. 

Gdybym był Waszym klientem, to jakich danych byście oczekiwali, gdybym się do Was zgłosił z takim problemem?

----------

## qermit

 *C1REX wrote:*   

> Gdybym był Waszym klientem, to jakich danych byście oczekiwali, gdybym się do Was zgłosił z takim problemem?

 Jakich danych??? Oczywiście danych z windowsa  :Smile: . A tak na powżnie to dokładnego i zrozumiałego opisu problemu oraz sugestji co może być nie tak.

Niestety może się zdażyć, że nawet jeżeli przyjdzie koleś z serwisu (ze swoim laptopem). podłączy go do kabla, stwierdzi że wystko jest dobrze i sobie pójdzie.

----------

## joi_

sprawdź działanie sieci np pod knoppiksem

dzieje się to od razu po włączeniu komputera, czy dopiero po kilku godzinach?

popatrz na wyniki pinga z różną wartością opcji -s (dlugość pakietu)

sprawdź czy masz problemy z komunikacją z innymi komputerami w tej samej sieci lokalnej

sprawdź ping (z opcją -f i może -s ...) na bramkę

jeżeli sieć lokalna jest 100Mbitowa, spróbuj przestawić sieciówkę na 10Mbit (mii-tool)

popatrz na wynik tcpdumpa, może wypatrzysz coś niezwykłego

jest w sieci proxy?

...

----------

## galimedes

Więc przygotuj sobie jakieś dane robione co 30 min albo co 1 h średnie transfery z ftp np. z wp.pl statystykę pingów, ale jak na moje oko po prostu siec gubi pakiety to jest taki werdykt na oko więc nie daje 100% racji poza tym jeszcze może byc problem z wydajnością ap twojego dostawcy ale dalej mógł byś napisać czy pingi na gate bardzo się zmieniają ile masz do tego masztu co naprawdę mogło by pomóc ocenić sytuacje. :Wink: 

Pozdro

Ps. Niektórzy admini lubią jak pokaże im się jakieś śmieszne testy z numion.com  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## mysiar

aby dołożyć się do tego to napisze co mi się kiedyś przytrafiło

1. miałem łącze dzierżawione 512k

2. postawiłem sobie dziarskiego router'ka na OpenWall'u

3. problem byl podobny do tego, który opisał C1REX

4. sprawdzilem pingiem i okazalo sie, ze mam straszne straty pakietów okolo  30%  :Exclamation: 

5. przyszedl gosc z serwisu odpalil router ze swojej plytki o bylo OK

6. okazalo się, że ten OpenWall był jakiś trefny

7. postawilem szybko router na jakims SuSE, nie pamietam wersji bo to bylo jakies 4 lata temu

8. problem zniknął  :Very Happy:   i od tego czasu nawet nie zagladam na strone OpenWall'a  :Very Happy: 

C1REX 

1. sprawdz sobie pingi do jakiegoś najbliższego kompa w sieci swojego providera dla różnych wielkości pakietów

2. poproś jakiegoś kumpla, żeby wpadł do Ciebie z kompem i sprawdz jak Ci działa sieć, żebyś na głupa nie wyszedł tak jak ja  :Wink:   bo musze się przyznać, ze mi  :Embarassed:   było jak nie wiem co

----------

## n0rbi666

heh odkopany temat  :Wink:  ale rozwiazany juz ? 

i ja mialem straszne problemy z netem

tzn : mam neo+ dzielone routerkiem, ale zachcialo mi sie postawic serwer z maskarada, postawilem wiec slacka (bo akurat wtedy sie nim bawilem i go znalem), wszystko pokonfigurowalem, przelaczam zeby siec leciala przez serwer - i pupa, siec tak zamulala ze hej  :Exclamation: 

sprawdzilem pingi na router - okazuje sie ze polowa pakietow sie gubila

w koncu okazalo sie - sieciowka w serwerze byla dziabnieta - wymiana na nowa - wszystko piknie chodzi  :Smile: 

----------

